# Jade cooktops?



## zeb (May 29, 2006)

Hi--I'm considering purchasing a 48" Jade cooktop (gas, 6 sealed burners plus a griddle), and find almost nothing about Jades on the Web (except a negative review by David Rosenberger, which may have been of an older model). Anyone have any experience with the newer Jades? Thanks!


----------



## dutchcook (Jul 6, 2006)

we are also considering the same model for our kitchen--we're trying to pick between that and a Wolf so any feedback would be welcome


----------



## monty52 (Feb 10, 2009)

i purchased the jade 36 inch four burner with grill and have owned it for two years and it is the best cooktop i've used. i have friends with wolf and viking and they dont compare. this one also is enamaled which makes cleaning the burner areas very easy. stainless will discolor from the heat.


----------

